# Thoughts on mothership



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Possibly looking for a project in the somewhat near distant future. Looking for a boat to mothership from for 2-5 days at a time. 3 people onboard would be the standard operating procedure. Thoughts on boats to consider? Low initial cost, gut interior, rebuild to suit mothershipin' needs. Have any of you done this? Pictures if you have. Curtis, I await your thoughts in this.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Forgot to mention I would be mothershipin' in the Everglades and Pine Island area mostly, with possible stretches into the LA marshes if the mothership was trailerable.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Price used pontoons vs houseboats on CL. The cost is usually significantly higher for a houseboat than a pontoon in equivalent condition. As long as you are in protected waters, the pontoon would be fine and they are trailerable without special permit because they are 8' wide. The flat deck makes customization easy. I just found a 32' pontoon with what seems to be a decent motor for $6500. Houseboats are generally wider than pontoons, often 12', so they are a wide load. They draft a bit more than a pontoon, but are a bit more seaworthy. They really have no business in anything rougher than the ICC IMO.

Nate


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm leaning heavily towards the houseboat route. I could then boat from my home in Matlatcha down to the Everglades along the coast.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

I would vote for a planning hull like a Cat over a pontoon.
This may be a good start;
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/4588028207.html


There are a few houseboat on CL also, but in the 15 to 23k range down in the S FL. area.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

You need an inshore shrimp boat that you convert.
Something like this.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/431063-34-chandeleur-lafitte-skiff-sale-pending.html


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, that Lafitte would be perfect, but slightly out of my price range. That is pretty much exactly what I'm looking at doing though.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Shark river would be the only good entry with a big boat. That's a pretty good haul from your way. Don't know how sea worthy a cheap pontoon would be.  It would be tough coming home in a stormy Gulf. As far as using a mothership. That is the best way by far to fish the Glades. Lots more time fishing. Instead of running. How often in reality would you be able to do extended trips like this? And is this you and two buds? Or you and your family? As in who's paying for the costs? If it's a one or two times a year. You may be better off renting one. I think they are around a grand for a week. I think this will be our choice from now on.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

From my searching for the exact same purposes, it seems Lafitte skiffs don't depreciate much until they sink. Since you want a real boat, also consider an oyster lugger as a platform to build up from. Pro: very cool, shallow draft, lots of space to build on. Con: inboard engines, usually old and usually wood (all are not necessarily bad in their own right, but they increase expense and complexity). I am not claiming a lugger is better, cheaper or more plentiful than a Lafitte skiff. I am just giving you other options.

Nate


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

We did the pontoon style camping trips for years.
Launched Flamingo and spend the week in the backcountry.
Old 24 footer stripped down, redecked and side railed, tent for shelter.
24' Carolina skiff would do the same thing real easy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The tourist operation in the Park runs pontoon boats (large ones) out of the inside marina at Flamingo every day.... They look to be nearly 40 feet long and each one has twin outboards. Remember, the marker route across from Coot, through Whitewater, etc guarantees a minimum of four feet depth (and it's mostly a lot closer to six feet, the entire route from the ramp all the way out to the Little Shark....). 

Now for the fun stuff. How much time to you want to spend finding, building/rigging your "mothership" -and how much time and money maintaining it? Years ago I considered that route (and even had an offer a very well rigged houseboat that was actually grandfathered into a water slip at Flamingo. It belonged to a contemporary of Herman Lucerne...). I decided I'd rather spend more time fishing.... You also have to consider the actual cost/size of a trailer big enough to haul it if you're not planning on keeping it in the water. Those considerations would point me toward Everglades City or Chokoloskee as the best place to base out of.... Pretty sure there's more than one guy in that area that's actually doing what you're considering...


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

What did Blue Moon do with there old houseboat? I believe they recently converted to a sportfisher.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Bob. I have often contemplated the cost/headache/frustration of this project and while losing time on the water during the build process, my hope is that when it's complete I'll be able to spend more time on the water and have a great experience to share with friends. I'm still kicking it around and it's a few years from being complete. We will see if the project ever gets into gear.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Post up how it turns out. Between time spent guiding (every day at Flamingo or Everglades City actually works out to a 14 hour day if you include my commuting time...), time in the shop tying flies, making jigs, and just trying to keep all my gear in good condition.... Even owning just a second skiff (a micro, of course...) seems like a dream.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Post up how it turns out. Between time spent guiding (every day at Flamingo or Everglades City actually works out to a 14 hour day if you include my commuting time...), time in the shop tying flies, making jigs, and just trying to keep all my gear in good condition.... Even owning just a second skiff (a micro, of course...) seems like a dream.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a friend who has a trailer that holds his skiff and sleeping quarters. It is what I would want to stay on the water anywhere I want to go. Converting a covered trailer is probably cheaper than a house boat


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

After having much enjoyed mothershipping from a 42' trawler and the houseboats pre-Rita, here was my solution:

Found a <$10K small walkaround, Aquasport Explorer 215, 12 years old but in good shape with Owens trailer. Thirsty two stroke, but 100 gal tank for plenty of range. Cabin sleeps 2 comfortably, with 5gal portipottie,12v fans.drop down table. Big rear deck, can put 2 cots back there and room for gas cans,ice chests,small generator,grill & sunshower. Eisenglass curtains front and sides(if needed)and a Taylor pop-up shade toataly covers the rear deck.

Have made 3 mothership trips with it so far launching from Rod & Gun Club

Pros: Its fast and seaworthy so running the coast is no issue in any weather, but only drafts 15" engine up. I have taken it up Lostmans to Third Bay on the riser and its great for West Pass or the pocket at New Turkey. No ranger or camping permit hassles,yay!
And, of course, its a decent offshore boat that gets me on lots of pelagics in the Atlantic and out to the ledges in the Gulf.

Cons: Yep, its crowded with 4 aboard, but no worse than a chickee as long as your gear is stowed correctly until sleeptime. 

Just something to consider - if you are gonna have 2 boats you might as well make them multifunctional.

And there are lots of smaller walkarounds out there at very good prices....


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Bobber, do you tow your skiff with the walkaround?


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

No, but I do have a bridle set up if I needed to. Towing slows down the getting there too much.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have chased this idea for 10+ years. Its my version of the Sienfeld episode where Newman and Cramer scheme a way to get 10c per bottle in Michigan.

I was seconds away from pulling the trigger on a 68 Aquasport 222 flatback in Velacrio a few weekends ago but I chickened out. I was going to make the front deck just big enough to hold 2 stacked lasarge 13's. Once removed there would be enough room for a few air mattresses. Another good one is an old 24 proline flatback. check out classicaquasport.com they have some cool remods.

The cheapest approach to a mother ship is a honda UE2000 generator, window unit and a big tent. (This is what I am hoping to have soon) 

All of my research has shown the mother ship idea will never work unless you are a charter. 
Ideas below:
1. Pontoon boat with mounted pop up camper - cannot hold much weight or take waves. I did the calcs and it will take a 24 ft pontoon to hold an 8' pop up camper
2. Houseboat - not trailerable and terribly expensive to maintain and keep in a marina also is horrobile at taking waves.
3. Shrimp boat - the only plausible saltwater mothership, but you will have 100K in it by the time you are done. Its way cheaper just to drive home.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Curtis. I was looking at shrimp boats down here and adding up the numbers. DAMN it got expensive quick. This dream is going down quick. It all started with a Walkers Cay Chronickes episode where a guy had a HB on the back if a Lafitte. Damnit Flip, why?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There might be one other way to go..... I know a guy in EC that does a thriving business as a kayak "mothership" of sorts, taking as many as six kayaks at a time on a 24' Carolina skiff (one of the big commercial models) into the 10k area. He runs his clients into the back then shepherds them during the day (and I believe he even extends it into camping trips as well). 

One of those big skiffs just might be a possibility, trailerable as well... For additional info on his operation (one portion of it.... he's got quite a few different deals going...) look up Capt Charles Wright in Everglades City....


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sorry to spoil it for you. Before I die I want to redo a flatback Aquasport 222 or Proline 24 and use it as a mothership for the Chandeleur Islands in LA. I could build the boat now but I cant afford to power it or buy a full size truck to tow it. So its a tent for now but maybe in a few years ill have another toy.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmm...sailboats are pretty cheap


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

A good friend of mine just sold this (closing today). It would have made a good one!

Jefferson Lafitte 25


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I am thinking this for the fall. Will stand up to the winds on the shell bars out on the east end of the marsh. http://www.amazon.com/Trek-Tents-Ca..._sbs_sg_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=136Y0WE3VJJTMF2CGN0Q This will cut about $150 per trip out for me so about 5 trips and it will have paid for its self.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Your not pitching the tent on your boat are you?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, that Jefferson 25 looks sweet! Fills your head with possibilities…..

Checked out their website and they make some nice looking boats.

http://www.jeffersonfiberglass.com/photo11.html


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Sadly, it appears they no longer make skiffs since they mention their molds being for sale on the products page. I could build my dream house on that 52' hull.

Nate


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

The boats that LemayMiami referred to the 1st time are Corinthian 40 catamarans. They seem excessive for what you want to accomplish. 
http://www.corinthiancatamarans.com/index.htm

Another route you could go, although it is an inboard boat, is an Island Hopper 30. I know some guys from a church group that traveled from Islamorada over to Flamingo and spent a long weekend camping at Cape Sable about two years ago. Some of the guys took flats boats and one of the guys took an Island Hopper across as their mothership.
http://www.seahawkboats.com/ih30.html


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Your not pitching the tent on your boat are you?


No, there are a few places in the marsh where camping is allowed. The misquitos are bad so you need something big enough to be comfortable hanging out inside


----------

